# corbel project



## shopman (Feb 14, 2013)

*Slideshow of corbel project.* *Had to match six of these for a client. Came up with a good way to do a quality job at a reasonable price. Found out that the house has over 300 of these on it and client may want me to make 50 more. *


----------

